# Last Minute Chartering



## BD6862 (Dec 15, 2011)

We will be in St. Thomas over the holidays at a friends home and wish to break up our land time with some water time. I know it's last minute and a long shot but here goes... We want to charter a Cat (preferrably) over the NY holiday anchoring, in of course at JVD. We are a group of 3 couples and want a captain only charter. We are yacht owners in the US ourselves and are an experienced crew. We just want to go relax and enjoy the festivities at Foxy's, white beach, etc. We are staying near Morning Star Beach and we are willing to travel to Tortalla if need be. No island hoping (our host would like to go to Peter Island but it's not a requirement)...Foxy's is are only one!
I would appreciate any suggestion, advice, or charter reccomendations. 
Thank you in advance for you help!


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

I would suggest starting here Welcome to the Virgin Islands Charter Yacht League

If you find no luck there, post here again and I can ask around. The odds that somebody wants to take their boat into the melee at Jost over NYE for just a night or two is slim but I wish you luck.

I will send some friends a link to this thread and they can post if interested in facilitating your request.


----------



## BD6862 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you FarCry. I have emailed several thru the site.


----------



## BD6862 (Dec 15, 2011)

We found a great 56 Cat last was a last minute cancellation. Looking forward to out first BVI charter!


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Glad to hear it worked out for you. Enjoy your trip.


----------

